# non-metalic cable splice



## linnrg (Sep 6, 2016)

have these type of splices been getting used much?  If so what do you think of them?

NEC 2014 334.40b seems to allow them in concealed locations such as may occur when someone cuts a wire and no junction box would be required

Also if an electrician used one to modify or repair in an older buildings location where AFCI would now be required 210.12b would this repair now have to include the cost of the AFCI Breaker?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 6, 2016)

If they are used to repair, replace or upgrade an existing branch circuit;  arc-fault retrofit is not required. For example wiring within a wall cavity replaced to a point where the NM cable was damage from exposure to flooding.


----------



## ICE (Sep 6, 2016)

Francis Vineyard said:


> If they are used to repair, replace or upgrade an existing branch circuit;  arc-fault retrofit is not required. For example wiring within a wall cavity replaced to a point where the NM cable was damage from exposure to flooding.


What about the new cable from the splice on....to replace that which was damaged by flooding?  And then the receptacles.

I would like to have an assurance that the splice is listed for concealment in a wall.  It has been my experience that sales brochures can miss the mark.....UL mark that is.

CEC section 300.15 has a problem with this splice.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't speak Californian, but it is permitted under NEC 300.15(H)


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 7, 2016)

*
(B) Branch Circuit Extensions or Modifications — Dwelling Units. *In any of the areas specified in 210.12(A), where
branch-circuit wiring is modified, replaced, or extended, the branch circuit shall be protected by one of the following:
(1) A listed combination-type AFCI located at the origin of the branch circuit
(2) A listed outlet branch-circuit type AFCI located at the first receptacle outlet of the existing branch circuit.

The analysis further explains a clear distinction between "rewiring" and "repair wiring" in existing buildings. Rewiring is typically defined as replacing existing wiring with new wiring. If an electrician has the accessibility and availability to replace existing wiring with new wiring, there would be no need for a device such as a nonmetallic-sheathed cable interconnector. Justification for a concealed nonmetallic-sheathed cable interconnector for rewiring would seem to be difficult at best and unwarranted. Repair wiring, on the other hand, seems to be justified for the application of a nonmetallic-sheathed cable interconnector. A concealed nonmetallic-sheathed cable interconnector would always seem to be a last resort and this revision would limit this application to those situations.

My guess is you could next argue that a repair is a modification.


----------



## steveray (Sep 7, 2016)

A new component is a "modification" IMO....


----------

